# Applying for K1 visa for my English boyfriend



## Heather82 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi

I have posted on this forum previously and found it very useful so I'm giving it another go with my current issue! I have dual nationality (born in USA, grew up in UK) and made the move in September 09 to California where I am working at a resort and having a fantastic time in Lake Tahoe. 

After a lot of talking to my ex (who I have known for 10 years) we have decided we want to give it a go again. It has been a few years since we were together but we are at the right place now where we want to start our lives together in the States. So I'd like to apply for him to get the fiancé visa and move out here with me as soon as possible.

My question is... will the fact that I am only doing casual work at the moment affect the K1 application? I don't have any savings and pretty much on a career break at the moment so no regular/substantial income coming in. My fiancé to be however will be saving and coming over with at least £10,000 so will be able to support himself for a few months. Will that be o.k? I'm worried they will want to see proof of financial support from ME which I just can't provide.

Also, if ideally we want to be together here by the end of the year, when should we start the process.. or is it likely to be 2011 now?

All advice gratefully received.

Heather


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Heather82 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have posted on this forum previously and found it very useful so I'm giving it another go with my current issue! I have dual nationality (born in USA, grew up in UK) and made the move in September 09 to California where I am working at a resort and having a fantastic time in Lake Tahoe.
> 
> ...



Assuming there are just the two of you, you'd need capital of $54,639 between you both, or you'd need an income of $18,213. If he puts $10k in the pot, your income could be as low as about $15k. They will require proof of income in the form of tax returns and pay checks.

If you can't meet these requirements you can use a USC or permanent resident as a co-sponsor. The co-sponsor will need a considerably bigger capital or income requirement.

For the end of the year, you need to start round about now.


----------

